# Poling platform material replacement



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Fiberglass.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Plywood and drizzle sand in the wet paint.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If you don’t want to make one out of glass. How about plexiglass with Seadek on it.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Aluminum plate will also work and then put some sort of foam seadeck or similar pad on it.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Could use a large Poly Cutting board and cut to size - here's one for $18: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Crestwar...hguid=7eddeadc-fe7-16b42b50d4ae01&athena=true

Or locally, Marine Trading Post in North fort myers usually has scrap starboard


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

I am finishing one made out of plywood, covered with fiberglass, and with some sand mixed in the final coat of epoxy. I am giving the epoxy a few more days to cure before painting. Definitely strong. A bit heavier than other options but it will be fine.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Starboard with a seadek pad.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just get a Yeti and put some seafoam on it


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

Plastic Specialties here in Naples can router you a new one out of thicker starboard. They all kinds of stuff with starboard and acrylic.


Carivera said:


> I am looking for recommendations for replacing the thin PVC board I have on my poling platform on my LT25. The PVC is far too flimsy for me. I've dealt with it for over a year, its time to change. I was thinking Coosa Board, but I don't need a full sheet. Anyone else have any ideas on what I should use and get the material in the Naples/ Immokalee area?


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> Aluminum plate will also work and then put some sort of foam seadeck or similar pad on it.


I actually found a piece of aluminum in the garage that is going to be big enough. Thinking of using it under the fiberglass piece that it came with and figure both of them and some 5200 should be sufficent.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Go steal the appropriately sized street sign. Trim to fit if needed. Maybe a prefab countertop cut to fit from Home Depot. Just don’t forget to seal the edges. Actually they sell matching edges you heat with and apply.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Go steal the appropriately sized street sign. Trim to fit if needed. Maybe a prefab countertop cut to fit from Home Depot. Just don’t forget to seal the edges. Actually they sell matching edges you heat with and apply.


Pretty sure he's not doing that since he's a sherriff.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Never intended for anyone to take it serious. However his 5200 fiberglass and aluminum sandwich rig job is a good match for my suggestion.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I made mine out of starboard and routed decorative







grooves in it for non-slip


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

I came across a piece of acrylic or plexi being thrown away (about 5/8” thick) and cut it right down to size with the jig saw. So much more sturdy. It worked well the first time out, though I am sure it’ll be slick if it were to get wet. I just need to suck it up and buy some SeaDek to top it. Can’t beat free though.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Go with hydroturf b stock. Way cheaper per sheet and really any blemishes are only noticeable by you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SBT sheet, $68 will cover that top 4 times


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> SBT sheet, $68 will cover that top 4 times


Excuse my ignorance. What is SBT?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Billthechair said:


> Excuse my ignorance. What is SBT?


Here’s a great search engine called Let Me Google That For You (just razzing you)








LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




lmgtfy.app










BlackTip Jetsports Sheet Goods: ShopSBT.com


SBT is the exclusive distributor for BlackTip Jetsports Custom & Elite seats and mats. Customize your ski at SBT.




www.shopsbt.com













Carpet Out, SBT Sheet In!


I ripped out my nasty 17 year old under gunnel carpet, pressure washed and cleaned perimeter gelcoat with GooGone then used the carpet as a pattern to cut out the SBT sheet. It was not a bad process at all and turned out great compared to the nasty grey carpet that was under there. I bet there...




www.microskiff.com


----------

